# anyone good at photoshop help me out here



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi id really like to get this picture put onto a canvas but i was hoping some one could photoshop it do the wine bottle and the picture frames were not there, so just level the floor out and bring the cream wall down.

hope that makes sense, thanks

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/83885892/P1000679.JPG


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Give me a day or so and pm me your email address to send it back.

Paula


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank you very much, only problem i have is thst the original photo was like 4mb in size so i dont htink it will e-mail, i put it online using dropbox to keep the size, i dont really know about this stuff, if the image was to be made smaller would it then be harder to get a bigger canvas.

hope that makes sense, and thank you very much


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Try here is that what you want:-

https://nwhpkw.sn2.livefilestore.co...veLj34y0Q7hUa8STZBD79BL_AFyKo/dogs.jpg?psid=1


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

This isnt showing anything, page not found


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

That should work now.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

not really sure whats going on but im seeing a a red cross


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

In post 6 I can see the picture.

Pm me your Email address and I will send it that way.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

PaulaJayne said:


> In post 6 I can see the picture.


Cos you are logged in to the MS site.


----------



## Rogc (Feb 28, 2011)

Ive had a quick go is this what your after, could possible be better cropped.



PM me your e mail and i will send it to you.


----------



## Rogc (Feb 28, 2011)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5137086/P1000679a.jpg
Updated photo here in case the e mail didnt work.

Enjoy


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

What do you want taken out the photo


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Had A Quick go here..


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

Thought I'd have a crack too.


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Wall looks fake in all of them - apply a very slight multiplied drop shadow from the brickwork to the wall behind - apply a very slight tonal difference in the wall colour via the gradient tool - create a skirting board - and apply some slight noise to the new wall. If I have time I will do it tommorow at work for you.


----------

